# Husky 3-in-1 Power Washer w/Honda GCV160 engine



## Leon Cheers (Oct 20, 2012)

I am in the process of installing a new carburetor on this engine and after figuring out how to line the gaskets up, I have run into a problem of attaching the governor, throttle, and choke linkages with carb installed, does anyone have any ideas?:wave:


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Here is how I do it. First I take the starter assembly off and lift off the blower housing fuel tank assembly. This will make access to and visibility of the carburetor much better, and it's only 3 nuts that you have to take off to do this. Attached the spring and throttle linkage to the throttle lever on the carburetor and attach the fuel line.

Now I take the air filter base and install the two carburetor mounting bolts, then the air filter gasket, the metal support plate, another gasket. It's now time to slide the carburetor over the bolts, base gasket, heat shield, another gasket, the insulator and finally the last gasket (kind of square looking one) between the insulator and cylinder. Start the mounting bolts finger tight and then attach the breather tube to the air filter base. You can now install the short bolt in the upper left of the air filter box, tighten it and the two mounting bolts for the carburetor. You can now install the support bracket mounting bolt if you removed it and tighten it as well. 

Reinstall the blower housing/fuel tank and starter and you should have it all back together. I know it seems like you need at least two sets of hands to do it, but it's actually quite easy after you have done a few hundred.

By the way, this post should be in the 4 cycle section as this engine is not a 2 cycle.

Best of Luck... :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

30yearTech said:


> Here is how I do it. First I take the starter assembly off and lift off the blower housing fuel tank assembly. This will make access to and visibility of the carburetor much better, and it's only 3 nuts that you have to take off to do this:thumbsup::thumbsup:


It probably only took 1 nut on a bender to design the GC/GCV intake system.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

paulr44 said:


> It probably only took 1 nut on a bender to design the GC/GCV intake system.


It does make you wonder...:freak:


----------

